# What would u rather have



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

green tree python!


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

do u have on or what do u have?


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

chameleons arnt beginner reptiles, but they rock


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

boas all the way :rasp:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd love to have a cham. They're what got me interested in herps in the first place. And one day I will have one. But I'm waiting til I have loads of money to do a gorgeous, custom set-up for it. Not to mention once I'm a tad more responsible and can dedicate myself to looking after it A+ like. These herps are so demanding in their care it's unreal.

When you say snakes... Well... That's a pretty open ended term. There's some that need as much attention as a cham and some that can live through some pretty severe neglect. There's a big difference between a corn snake and a GTP, for example.

Anyway... Bottom line is I voted cham. But if you're looking to get either/or, then I'd probably suggest a snake. And in terms of snakes I would recommend either a small boa, a king snake or a corn snake.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

monitor or a tegu









J-Rod


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

mettle what is a herps ? i have no idea what that is


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

paulpaul said:


> mettle what is a herps ? i have no idea what that is
> [snapback]1022978[/snapback]​












kid its alllllllllllllll the reptiles snaks, lizards, turtles..... all of em are herps.

J-Rod


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

ok thankz i didnt know what it was


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

a snake without a doupt


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had both, but i like the snake the most


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

Zeno said:


> I've had both, but i like the snake the most
> [snapback]1054042[/snapback]​


get a snake! young chamleons can eat up to 20 crickets per day! then you have to supply vegs. and plants and herbs! i breed them and its not the easiest thing to raise while young! a snake...feed once a few weeks or so depending on what kind and when it shits....just spot clean! just be sure to always have a clean dish of water for it! and watch for some live rodents cuz they tend to bit the snake and hurt it


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> Zeno said:
> 
> 
> > I've had both, but i like the snake the most
> ...


I know


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I nulled my vote...they're too different to even compare.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> paulpaul said:
> 
> 
> > mettle what is a herps ? i have no idea what that is
> ...










why laugh at such a good question? There was obviously a time when you yourself and everyone else on this site did not know what herp meant.
Most people would think its an STD.
Eden


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

RRice said:


> green tree python!
> [snapback]1022268[/snapback]​










snakes rocks !!! and this one is really beautifull but I have heard that it's to hard to keep one when you are a beginner in snakes.
I'm wondering about buying a snake one of these days. For the moment I live on campus and travelling around to much to have a happy snake and to be a good owner. Moreover I still have to convince my girlfriend with who I am living.

I'd like to have an albino ball python or just a normal one.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Eden said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > paulpaul said:
> ...
































absolutly right


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Snakes are ok but leezards are cooler.


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

if i'd have another tank i'd definatly get a snake


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Zeno said:


> Eden said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


i know but, ahhhh nevermind just do some research on this kid and you will know why i answered it like that.

J-Rod

oh yeah and em yeah lizards are way better.


----------

